# In need of an 9ft baby gate. Any suggestions?



## beadmama (Nov 3, 2007)

We are going to be baby proofing soon and we need a long gate to block off the kitchen and living room. Has anyone used one that is sturdy? I know because it is so long that some can get wobbly. Thanks


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I used the supergate for something like that. It is fairly sturdy if you leave more of the pieces there and sort of make it fit the area. Hard to explain. I used it starting at around 18 months until a little over 2.

http://www.amazon.com/North-States-S..._bxgy_ba_img_b

You don't have to leave it all hooked together, is what I mean. You can make it into a curve or a line if need be. That's what I did to sort of block off the computer area.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

This is a wonderful gate. We had 2 in our old house which was very open plan.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=4664299

It's very adjustable and will fit 6'-12' openings. The customer service was great too, a hinge broke on our first one and they sent us a whole new gate.


----------



## beadmama (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

we have a 7' opening between our kitchen and living room and we bought 2 of these and dh took one apart and added 2 of it's panels to the other one and it works PERFECTLY plus it slides open and rests against the wall when not in use.

http://www.amazon.com/North-States-S...938251&sr=1-18


----------



## ricemom3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a similar concern, but ours is around a staircase and there really isn't a way to anchor it to the wall. Any ideas?


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricemom3* 
I have a similar concern, but ours is around a staircase and there really isn't a way to anchor it to the wall. Any ideas?

We had a 7' opening to our dining room that we gated with a piece-by-piece gate. It was wooden, you could buy the number of sections you needed, and the gate was a swing-open style. It worked well, but you will have to make at least 4 holes on either wall you attach it to.

http://www.nextag.com/North-States-I...38DEA089EDA225


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

This isn't helpful, but I was picturing you needing a 9 ft. tall baby gate!









"Wow" I thought "That is some climbing baby!"


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessemoon* 
This isn't helpful, but I was picturing you needing a 9 ft. tall baby gate!









"Wow" I thought "That is some climbing baby!"

I thought the same thing!!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

We had a ConfigureGate in our old apartment, to create a barrier between the living room and kitchen. It was not only pretty sturdy for what it was, but it *looks* way better than most gates.

For the PP who can't attach anything to the wall, both the ConfigureGate and the Supergate XT come as play yard kits that you can add additional panels to, so maybe you could build a "wall" around the stairway? I'm envisioning you have a situation where the stairs just come down into the middle of the room? If that's not it, you can find a wall to attach to. The ConfigureGate (and maybe also the Supergate XT) have no upper limit on length; you just have to add some curvature to it if you connect more than a certain number of panels (i.e. you can't just attach 10 panels in a straight line, because then there'd be a risk of it falling over... you have to have at least a 10-degree angle every, I think, 7 panels).


----------

